# Wife's Superior Knowledge



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

How do you guys deal with a wife who has far more knowledge about the world than you? I feel sometimes this is used to show her superioirity over the man when in group discussions.


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

As a woman (I know this is a man's forum) but just ask her about it. It could be a very intimate experience and it shows you're interested in her. Ask her to teach you about things that she knows that you don't. It would make her feel special, and it would give you the opportunity to learn something new. Plus it can be a great bonding experience. Not all married couples should have everything in common. Differences are what make the relationships special, and sacred.


----------



## pochael (Apr 12, 2010)

Personally, be proud of it. What is wrong with having an intelligent wife? Unless you are being sarcastic.


----------



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mrs. Segedy said:


> As a woman (I know this is a man's forum) but just ask her about it. It could be a very intimate experience and it shows you're interested in her. Ask her to teach you about things that she knows that you don't. It would make her feel special, and it would give you the opportunity to learn something new. Plus it can be a great bonding experience. Not all married couples should have everything in common. Differences are what make the relationships special, and sacred.


I like your way of thinking and it would work with others, but not my marriage I do not like the way my wife teaches me things as she puts it across in a way which is like ya dafty dont you already know that you should know it your so educated! 



pochael said:


> Personally, be proud of it. What is wrong with having an intelligent wife? Unless you are being sarcastic.


I don't mind my wife being intelligent that is a virtue however boasting it to others wont make anything better. It's not what you say its how you say it that matters.


----------



## Crypsys (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, in this case her knowledge of the world is superior. It almost seems like your saying she shouldn't be as good because she is a woman. Am I totally misunderstanding what your trying to get at?

No one is good at everything and everyone has their own areas they are good/great in. If it bothers you that your wife knows more then you do I have one word for you: STUDY. If someone runs faster then you, you don't ask them to slow down. You work on bettering your own speed until you can match/overtake them.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

YES!

"If it bothers you that your wife knows more then you do I have one word for you: STUDY. If someone runs faster then you, you don't ask them to slow down. You work on bettering your own speed until you can match/overtake them.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

braveheart2009~

To date you've been on this forum a total of maybe a month and you have EIGHTEEN (yes, count them...eighteen) threads:


Other problems affect sex?
Wife's superior knowledge
Marriage getting me down
No Love = Divorce
Wife laughs and jokes at Hubbies Issues
There is No Problem at all
Childish wife
Wife's No1 Priority
How bad is my situation?
Reasons for divorce
Am I right or wrong?
Bringing Family closer
Reconciliation of differences
How long till success?
Husbands salary perception
Money to Wife?
Redundant husband struggling
2nd Anniversary

Every single one of them disparages your wife, blames her for every problem, and describes in great detail how absolutely miserable you are after only two years. In every single thread you imply that she should think only of you, think like you, obey you, worship you, never disagree with you, make you her no. 1 priority, have sex any time you want and absolutely do anything you want anytime exactly the way you want without ever having a thought or goal of her own. As for any commitment you made to her, or covenant you made in your marriage vows? Oh! Those are out the window because you are not happy! You don't want a wife who is an equal partner in your marriage!! You want a slave/doll/robot!! 

Please for the love of God, divorce your poor wife now and leave her the heck alone. She does not deserve the treatment you give her. No living woman does. Immediately after you divorce her, please go straight to deep, intensive therapy or commit yourself to the nearest mental health institution. Seriously--this is incredible....and ridiculous!


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Look at Affaircare throwing some weight around!! I would agree pretty freaking ridiculous!!


----------



## Mrs. Segedy (Apr 17, 2010)

Affaircare, I agree. And I find it pretty hard to watch all these posts.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

What's wrong with a wife that is smarter than you? Nothing. In fact it's an asset. Who wants a stupid wife.
From your posts though it sounds like you do. It appears you want a doormat who caters to your every whim who you can treat however you like. That is not marriage, that's slavery.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I was actually going to ask if braveheart is just some troll being paid to start up threads.


----------



## omar77 (May 10, 2010)

I would tell her that I am happy with her broad knowledge but let her know that it hurts me when she start being showy about it and me not knowing just sitting there.
I would try to read more to educate my self slowly and earn more confidence in my self and be part of the discussion because if she likes discussion it shows her knowing more than you and unintentionally being happy with her self that she is better once you gained knowledge then it will be easy for you to share ideas and it will make u happier and it's not that difficult and with time you will love it beside it's fruitful for you and your relationship.


----------

